# How long will water stay fresh in the onboard tank?



## jonpspencer (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi all, just a quick post. Being a newby having moved over from the caravan world, one(of many) question has puzzled me:-

How long will water stay fresh(enough to drink) in the onboard Tank? I have a 150Ltr Tank that is kept cool in the under-floor space on our Eura Mobil Motorhome.

Im sure someone has the answer/knowledge somewhere?

Thank you. Jon...


----------



## kikade (Sep 7, 2011)

Don't drink water from ours only wash n shower, suppose it be ok if boiled first.
But nothing wrong in building up the immune system .


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi
We only drain it down once a year , clean it in spring 
And use whats left in there, use can regularly tho and don't drink 
Direct from tap, always tasted ok when doing teeth
And the dogs still alive


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

We do not drink from the tank only use water from a tap into a container or bottled water.Never cleaned our on board tank and after 8 years it is still sparkling clean and smells fresh, could be what they add to the water in France.Only drain it down in the winter.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

geordie01 said:


> We do not drink from the tank only use water from a tap into a container or bottled water.Never cleaned our on board tank and after 8 years it is still sparkling clean and smells fresh, could be what they add to the water in France.Only drain it down in the winter.


Yup. Me too.
Used to drink the tank water when we used the van regularly. But now it gets used so infrequently we take a couple of 4L bottles of our house water to drink.

Ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Depends how you define "fresh" !

Water from a variety of sources and via a variety of taps that has been jogging about for a year in a plastic tank, often in hot weather, a few inches above a hot road and below a hot van can't ever qualify as "fresh" by my book.

It won't kill you if you drink it or clean your teeth in it- unless it has been contaminated- but, no, it's not fresh.

We try and arrive home with as empty as tank as possible and empty it at the end of each trip. We drink water that we collect fresh each day or so into supermarket plastic milk bottles ( 4 or 6 pint sizes).

See also this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-125858.html

The "dark specks" in the tube are very likely being washed into the tank and will enjoy it there !

G

Edit to add: Remembering our caravanning days, we used to empty the Aquaroll before filling it. This meant that water in it had seldom been there very long.

Motorhomers, I think, rarely empty their tank completely before refilling when they are away; we tend to top up when we can. This means that some of the water in it could be months old.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Until we suffer some ill effects we shall continue to drink from ours with no concerns at all. :wink:

We've been doing it for 40 years now, and apart from sterilising the tank at the start of each season, if we want a glass of water we just draw it from the tap. :roll: There's always chlorine in drinking water anyway, and that is put there to keep the nasties in check.

As a society we are becoming paranoid - not helped by all the "sell by" and "consume by" dates on everything.

I am amused and reassured by something the great Peter Alliss said during a humorous moment, while commentating on the golf. He read out what it said on his bottle of Evian Water . . . . "_This water has permeated through the rocks below Evian for four million years. Please consume by 14th July._"

Each to his own, as always - but drinking from the tank doesn't bother us any more than eating at a restaurant!!!!!! 8O 8O

Dave 

P.S. Sorry - didn't answer your original question of, _"How long?"_

If we are away for much more than a week in very hot weather I usually let the tank run low, then the next time we are passing a suitable tap I drain and refill. Otherwise if the weather is "British" I don't bother too much.


----------



## jonpspencer (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re Onboard Water*

Just to clarify; we have used the 'fresh water' while we are in the van only. Its always been drained down upon our return and then re-filled just prior to our leaving.
We DO NOT have any "black bits" or any other bits in the water from the our on board tank. I certainly would not be drinking that! All water contains bacteria, even so called fresh bottled water. We thoroughly clean the tank at the start of the season using special tablets/powder that will not damage the seals, pipes or stainless steel within the system. We only fill the tank with drinking water(Designated taps in UK, France & Spain)
In over 20yrs of Caravanning & 2 years with a Motorhome I have drank from our onboard systems without ever having a problem. I am medically trained and have been on Food & Food Hygene Courses and cannot see what the problem is. Im aware that if the water does get warm bacteria will multiply and therefore I would not drink from it until its been flushed. Im quite amazed at peoples reactions, Im also amazed that people do not sterilise their systems at least annually(Dont use Milton as that can damage the internals of your system!) Or so Im told. Who knows what to believe these days!
I had hopped to get clarification on what could be a very important issue for us all. What is clear from the replies so far, is that everyones standards are very different and that we all could learn something from an expert in this field(or tank!). :lol: Jon....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Zappy61 knows what he's talking about Jon.

See http://zappysblog.com/

I use his tablets for sterilising and very good they are too. I can detect a chlorine taste in the water for a few weeks afterwards, but most people say they don't notice it. Better to be safe than sorry - and if I was that bothered I would fetch the drinking water in a separate container for a while.

I regard idleness on holiday as a fine art form however, and hope to become fully proficient if I keep practicing! :roll: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I fully agree with Zebedee's first post, as we use water from the fresh tank for drinking too. I do use Elsil in the system twice a year which is then pumped into the waste system.8) Sorry, it is not Elsil that I use but Elsan Fresh Water Tank Clean. Quote--
[spacer]
Because it attacks algae and bacteria in your
mobile water tank or portable water carrier, it is
particularly useful after winter storage.
It also removes unwanted calcium build up and
other deposits from storage tanks and pipe work.
Regular use helps keep your water system free
from micro-organisms and black spot to provide
fresh drinking water in your caravan kitchen
and bathroom.
[spacer]
Tank clean contains no Chlorine so has none of
the associated smell or risk.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Same as Zebedee.

Been camping now for more years than i care to remember, and apart from the cleaning of the tank at start of the year, and when we get back from Spain, that is as much as we do.

Steve


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Water in itself has no expiration date. So the issue is bacteria and other contaminants. I take care when filling the tank using my own water hose which I also keep clean. 

After using the MH for about a year I put a drop of cleaning in and let it sit for some hours before emptying and refilling a few times to wash it out.

The water I am drinking now has been in the tank for a week and it is about 5 months since my tank cleaning. The water taste OK - perhaps a faint taste of plastic water bottle - and it is at room temperature. But no problem drinking it. Sometime I give it a splash of lemon but most of the time I drink it as it is.

I take care deciding from where I get my water. If I would not drink it from the tap it does not go into my MH.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I fill up before leaving home and top with the watering can whilst we are away as necessary. I then drain the tank when we get home.

We drink and have drunk the tank water since we have had the motorhome - 6 years - with no ill effects


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

StAubyns said:


> I fill up before leaving home and top with the watering can whilst we are away as necessary. I then drain the tank when we get home.
> 
> We drink and have drunk the tank water since we have had the motorhome - 6 years - with no ill effects


+1.

Note.. We had a couple of 6 man life rafts on our ex trawler, on their service the examiner noted the water container full of emergency water was dated 1961, it was about 1998 at this time of service, he said "yes that's fine" and put it back in the life raft as he repacked it into it's canister, just changing the flares.. So!..

If you are using water all the time no problem, just start with fresh water at the beginning of the trip, it don't cost much out of the tap, just a bit of effort on our part to change it.

ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Re Onboard Water*



jonpspencer said:


> Just to clarify; we have used the 'fresh water' while we are in the van only. Its always been drained down upon our return and then re-filled just prior to our leaving.
> We DO NOT have any "black bits" or any other bits in the water from the our on board tank. I certainly would not be drinking that! All water contains bacteria, even so called fresh bottled water. We thoroughly clean the tank at the start of the season using special tablets/powder that will not damage the seals, pipes or stainless steel within the system. We only fill the tank with drinking water(Designated taps in UK, France & Spain)
> In over 20yrs of Caravanning & 2 years with a Motorhome I have drank from our onboard systems without ever having a problem. I am medically trained and have been on Food & Food Hygene Courses and cannot see what the problem is. Im aware that if the water does get warm bacteria will multiply and therefore I would not drink from it until its been flushed. Im quite amazed at peoples reactions, Im also amazed that people do not sterilise their systems at least annually(Dont use Milton as that can damage the internals of your system!) Or so Im told. Who knows what to believe these days!
> I had hopped to get clarification on what could be a very important issue for us all. What is clear from the replies so far, is that everyones standards are very different and that we all could learn something from an expert in this field(or tank!). :lol: Jon....


Calm down Jon ! You asked the question. Now listen to the answers- and please don't be quite so fiercely judgemental ! 
We've all stated what we do and I attempted- I don't think flippantly- to answer the question of "freshness". I don't believe water that has been sitting in a tank for- in our case on a trip- up to 3 months- can be qualified to be termed "fresh". Safe to drink ? Quite possibly but, in my Yorkshire grandmother's definition of freshness for a good pot of tea: no.

We all fill our water tank from different sources as we travel. We've got it from farm taps, cemeteries, garages and others over the years. I have no idea what kind of pipework is below the surface and how well the connections are made etc. Sterilising your tank yearly, or even between trips, will not help on that particular trip if one tankful is contaminated.

Clearly you intend to do as your training and instincts tell you and that is fine and no problem to anyone. You asked for our opinions. You got them. It's not within the spirit of the forum to them go on and criticise them.

G


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

If anybody is Paranoid about the water quality just get one of These I can vouch for one that they work, supposedly taking out bacteria and the such..

Problem solved, unless you use the water for cleaning your teeth from an unfiltered tap in the bathroom..

ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> Problem solved, unless you use the water for cleaning your teeth from an unfiltered tap in the bathroom. ray.


Or wash the lettuce under the tap!! 

Last autumn the water main was being replaced for several hundred yards outside our house, and the lads had a real problem with a difficult leak. They had the decency to knock on all the doors and apologise for having to keep turning off the water.

That was appreciated, so I took out cups of tea as they continued working way past "knocking off time".

I therefore got to see the inside of the old water main!!! 

Drinking from the tank in the van would certainly not bother me after seeing that . . . even if it had beforehand!! 8O

Dave


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

As far as I know chlorine (or something like?) is added to the UK water supply which is fine as long as its in the pipe, under pressure and so with nowhere for the chlorine to evaporate its OK for ages.

Once you let it out of the tap and into your tank the chlorine starts evaporating. If everything is clean then its not as if you'll have a pond after three days though! 

You can get Katadyn Micropure Forte (containing silver ions) as an additive to prolong the shelf life for up to six months, or minimise the risk for every fill. 

Milton at sterilising strength seems a bad thing for camper tanks (which is one tablet for every 5 litres), but they recommend 1 tablet for every 100 litres to maintain drinking water quality if you ask them. 

The best bet is to keep everything as clean as possible, and have a high turn over in the tank. And a filter to be sure!


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

The main concern is how good is your immune system? As a microbiologist, I know that most bacteria (and don't forget the protozoa) that you swallow will be efficiently dealt with.

Two interesting facts: 
About ten years ago, someone designed a super-sensitive test for cryptosporidium (bug that only really hurst people with poor immune systems) and found that the water reservoirs in Sydney had lots of it. Freaked everyone out. But why if it is only a problem for people with immunodeficiencies? Everyone had been happily using the water before then with no adverse effects!

Secondly, heard a talk by the world expert in E.coli - a cute bug that we all have millions of in our guts. :lol: 
What he found was that most travellers who get gastro, get it because the Ecoli they were swallowing in the new place is slightly different to their own. Not because of Salmonella or Campylobacter from the restaurant they just ate at

So what should we be doing with our water? You can always contact your water board (or the HPA) if you are really worried. Me, I prefer to flush/replace water through for taste, more than anything.


----------



## jonpspencer (Feb 23, 2012)

*Fresh Water or Not Fresh Water*

Thank you all for your response to this question. There have been some terrific reply's especially from Grizzly and Simandme. I agree whole heartedly with Simandme, I have found the more I travelled the less the chances of me picking up some nasty tummy bug has been. In my early days of travel(40yrs ago) it was accepted that you got some tummy bug & that D & V was to be expected even if the hygene was to the highest standards! It was the 'norm' even when travelling within the UK and this is where Simandme & I agree, you get used to the bugs within 'your area' but have little or no resistance to other bugs that your body has not met. Basically I believe its rather like how an innocculation works, once you have had the jab to protect you, your body can then make its own resistance to these bugs. However, it does depend on you & how your body reacts and remember each and every one of us is different. This basic & simplistic view will not protect you from Salmonella, E Coli, Campylobactor etc & you would be seriously derranged if you did not follow basic food care & hygene .
In summary Grizzlyj last sentence thoroughly answers this question for all of us:-
Keep everything as clean as possible, and have a high turn-over of water within the tank & use a filter or an appropriate additive if you feel the need. 
If your unsure it has to be "DONT DRINK IT" But then again, we are all free to make our own informed choice, we are all different and some people with low resistance(me) to infection through illness or medication will always have to take more care than the average person.
Thank you all for your reply's it was well worth asking the question.

Jon.........*
As a bit of a carry-on to this, recent studies are revealing that children who are not being open to germs and bugs are the ones most at risk of developing serious Alergies, Asthma etc. In other words our houses are too clean and this then puts children & adults at risk in later life(food for thought!)*


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

At home unfiltered untreated water is pumped from a well into a plastic 
tank in the warm loft .We go away in the motorhome for a month and still clean our teeth in it when we get back .
Jim


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Bottled water appears to keep fresh for extended periods of time.
Not that I waste my money on bottled water as we drink directly from the on board tank and always have. I seldom drain down the fresh water tank after a trip, just fill up on top of what's already there.
I don't even have a regular tank cleaning/sterilising regime. Last time I looked inside the tank it was clean as a whistle not even any sand or other sediment.
As for filling a small container several times a day, I've got more important things to do, and have you seen what abuse drinking water taps get?
Why risk contaminated water several times a day by filling a small container when you can cut it down to once every several days?


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

An interesting thread!

Our water consumption regime has one difference to any mentioned in the thread so far, I believe.

Firstly - like others - we always empty the tank after every trip, and refill with fresh water before each new outing.

But we only consume water from the tank that has been boiled ie for tea, coffee, cooking etc. That probably accounts for 70% - 80% of the total. For cold drinking water we do tend to use bottled mainly, although might fill our own plastic bottle from the tap.

We've just returned from the South of France where we spent three weeks in fairly warm / hot weather. It did occur to me that we might be near the time / temperature limit even for drinking boiled water from the tank? However, by the time I really thought about it we were just about back to Calais and I couldn't be bothered at that stage to drain and refill the tank. :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Bottled water appears to keep fresh for extended periods of time.


So I should hope. I took a school party to a local very well regarded bottled water firm - even HM drinks it- and we were all surprised by the level of processing pre-sale.



> Why risk contaminated water several times a day by filling a small container when you can cut it down to once every several days?


 If you do get contaminated water in your tank ( and face it- how many of us have ? Not many I'd bet ) then it means you'd have to flush and sterilise your whole system and then refill; not easy on a campsite. At least, in the unlikely event of it happening anyway, with your polythene milk bottles you can bin them and start again.

The OP's original post asked how long water remains * fresh * in a tank. By any definition water that has been in a tank for a year - or even a summer season- can never be classed as * fresh*. Safe to drink, possibly but fresh, no.

G


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

jonpspencer said:


> Hi all, just a quick post. Being a newby having moved over from the caravan world, one(of many) question has puzzled me:-
> 
> How long will water stay fresh(enough to drink) in the onboard Tank? I have a 150Ltr Tank that is kept cool in the under-floor space on our Eura Mobil Motorhome.
> 
> ...


something like 1000 million years


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> something like 1000 million years


I suspect we'll have to replace our onboard tank in less than 20 years and have no expectations of it lasting 1000 million years. If it was a Hymer one perhaps... ?!

G


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I find it amazing that the human race has managed to evolve over the last 200,000 years or so without access to bottled or boiled water, chlorine and all other sorts of disinfectant. So far as I am concerned if it looks OK, smells OK and tastes OK then I will drink it. I also don't throw food away if it's past its use by date - I smell and taste it and then make a judgement. When out walking, I have even been known to drink from streams and when swimming in the sea, gulping large amounts usually unintentionally. 

I have sympathy with people who have a sensitive constitution and therefore need specially treated food and water but other than that I think that many people should "man up" a bit!


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Because it attacks algae and bacteria in your
> mobile water tank or portable water carrier, it is
> particularly useful after winter storage.


How can algae grow in your tank? It is pitch black in there. Have you ever been down a cave with no natural light? You wont find any algae down there as algae needs some light to grow.
Now, storing water in a clear container just acquired from the tap and then stored in a nice warm van and in the daylight! That's a great place to produce algae and the like!
It's safer from the tank, after all where does most tap water come from? Not out of bottles. Don't forget all the additives in our tap water are enough to keep it fit enough for consumption if stored away from sunlight in a cool dark place e.g. water pipes, under van black tanks etc.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Oh my ! how this topic has become judgemental !

What a surprise- not. Does it _ really _ matter, to anyone on here whether their fellow motorhomers drink from a tap, a stream or a tank ? We all have our own preferences and, if I prefer my water freshly drawn into a clean container then it really doesn't affect anyone at all and so should not be a cause for injunctions to " man up " !

Please, let's keep this, as the OP intended, as a sensible discussion.

( Don't I remember- a few days ago- someone posting about the black bits in their clear filler hose between the water inlet and the tank. Now what do you suppose they would be ??)


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I tend to agree with those who are more relaxed about drinking from the onboard tank.
Common sense prevails, and I flush out the filling hose for a few moments before using to fill the tank if it hasn't been used for a while. With fresh in the tank I open the taps for a few moments to flush out the 'old' from the pipework, before using it for drinking water, again if it has been standing a while without use.
For drinking, I fill a bottle from the tank and keep it in the fridge, so its nice and cold. 
I also use a filter jug, especially if the local water tastes of chlorine.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

TR5 said:


> . With fresh in the tank


Here's one point at least which we all differ. We only really empty the tank in winter- if we are in UK for winter that is- and I don't think we've ever let it get completely empty while we are away.

I'd estimate that some of the water in our tank at the moment is getting on for 4-5 months old and that it has done several thousand miles, swirling around over a hot road and in the hot sun. Safe ? Well, we're man enough ( or in my case, woman enough) to wash our teeth and veg with it. It's not fresh though and if we prefer to make our tea or drink freshly collected water then does it matter to anyone ?

G


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I usually arrive home with little in the tank, only because I try and plan it that way, not to be carrying excessive weight for no reason.
I don't make a point of draining the tank fully between each trip, unless there is a lengthy delay between, so mostly "fresh" when I re-fill to go away, but that's not to say there is not a small amount left from the last exploits.

If travelling afar, I don't fill the tank anyway, just enough for the journey, and fill on arrival, again to save weight.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I doubt that many tanks completely drain down.

Over the 25 years that I have had a campervan/motorhome I have tried many variants on what others have already said. 

Now I tend not to drink from the onboard tank but for me its a matter of taste rather than hygiene. 

Milton apparently is death to stainless steel fittings in hot water heaters.

My current fill hose is not food grade.

In my previous van I drank the water in the underslung black tank for five years without being able to empty it completely and without using chemicals. As long as it was filled with hardwater it seemed to taste ok. 

My new van has an inboard translucent tank which drains down better but always seems to have grit in it, but its easier to clean out (two large entry points. Actually thinking about it apart from hot drinks I mainly drink beer which historically was always purer than well water.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I would never use the hot tap when there is any form of treatment in the system, for that reason.
Most cleansing agents will be more aggresive at higher temperatures.

As long as the hot reaches +60c there is little or no dangerous bacterial risk, and you don't usually drink hot water from the onboard heater in any case.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

peribro said:


> When out walking, I have even been known to drink from streams and when swimming in the sea, gulping large amounts usually unintentionally.


I onced worked with a lady who was researching the salmonella that walkers were getting from drinking from streams...due to faecal contamination by the animals. Made me realise that we never know what has happened upstream - and that includes industrial contamination!

Whilst I try not to be too precious about the quality of water, I must say that finding Imodium was a highlight in my travelling career.

I like the idea of drinking beer over water...to be extra safe, I would suggest drinking double distilled whisky - neat!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

TR5 said:


> .
> 
> As long as the hot reaches +60c there is little or no dangerous bacterial risk.....


And that opens a whole new side to the OPs original question. Not drinking but showering water. How many run the risk of -say- _ Legionella _ infection because they don't maintain a high enough temperature for long enough in their hot water system ?

However, we've done that to death in previous threads....!

G


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I do drink from the tank and have never had a problem other than finding it slightly plasticky when it was new. Thanks to Zappy that is now OK.

I use food grade hoses when filling up whilst away, but use the hose attached to my outside tap when filling from home when doing a short trip. (how many times have I pitched, leveled, plugged in etc only to remember that I had not filled up with water!  )

I do pull the drain plug at the end of each trip (sometimes in between when refilling to ensure fresher water). I have thought about a filter, but once Zappy's magic potions worked I gave up on the idea. I might buy a jug filter for areas where the water comes out of the taps with an unpleasant taste.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Going to add to this thread

Each to their own. 

For us we fill our on board tank from home
We are often wild camping so water comes from where we can find it.
However I put water we drink or make hot drinks with through a jug filter. Mainly because it makes it taste much better.

I try to arrive home with little water in our tank.
Any water left in I use to water the plants and flowers on our return.

I Clean the on board storage tank with a steriliser and pump through a few gallons and then pump a couple of gallons of fresh water through.

So far we have survived and don't worry unduly
Kev


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kev1 said:


> I Clean the on board storage tank with a steriliser .


Kev... what do you use please ? We've never done it but think we really ought to- after almost 6 years !

G


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

snipped


TR5 said:


> I also use a filter jug, especially if the local water tastes of chlorine.


Hiya

Did you know a Brita filter is a chemical, not a physical, barrier?

So it may improve the taste, and it will remove some chemicals, but it won't physically remove disease bacteria, pathogenic cysts like Giardia, Cryptosporidia, and other specific parasites and debris down to 0.1 microns like a Nature Pure and the like will?

Be wary what is meant by the word "filter"

(The above from http://www.purewateronline.co.uk/General-Content/how-it-works.html )


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

We tend to use the water from the tank for washing and tooth brushing etc but use bottled water for tea, coffee etc. Why? Purely the taste. Water that's been in the tank for a while isn't what I call fresh. Having said that, water from the tap has probably been in the pipes a while etc. It's purely perception I suppose - I'm not worried about bugs. 

Always makes me laugh to see expensive bottles of water that make much of how the contents have been filtered through mountains/glaciers etc over many years. Then you turn the bottle round and see the "Best Before" date a few months hence.


----------

